# Looking for a MIG



## Stob (Jan 1, 2013)

I want to get a MIG welder, a 115 volt model. I'm trying to stay in the 300 buck range. I know it won't be "professional" but it's for home use. I see sevel models on Ebay, "buy it now". Brands like Eastwood, Tweco, Victor all have units around that price range. There is also a Real Gear brand that is sold locally, I was told it has virtually all replacement parts as a Lincoln, but is made in China of course. But having a source of support locally is appealing.

So, any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 1, 2013)

I use a Hobart Handler 140, which is about the biggest size you can get that runs on 120V. I started with an $80 Italian wirefeed welder that had only two power levels and no feed adjustment. It was a good little welder ... until I fired up the Hobart for the first time. What a difference!

A good quality welder is worth the extra money. Brand names are usually a better bet. A lot of cheapies use aluminum wire in the windings instead of copper. Duty cycle is worth checking in your search - just tells you how long you can weld vs cooling time in a 10 minute period. I've never had any trouble with overheating. I usually end up welding for less than a minute, then stopping to turn something around before welding again.

I'd consider stretching the budget, even if it means delaying your purchase for a month or two. That's easier than trying to sell an inadequate welder so you can get the one you should have in the first place. Keep in mind that fluxcore will get you going right away. Adding gas will cost about your whole budget right now. Definitely check the ads. There are a lot of good welders out there that have never been used much and are now showing up for sale.


----------



## November X-ray (Jan 1, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> I use a Hobart Handler 140, which is about the biggest size you can get that runs on 120V. I started with an $80 Italian wirefeed welder that had only two power levels and no feed adjustment. It was a good little welder ... until I fired up the Hobart for the first time. What a difference!
> 
> A good quality welder is worth the extra money. Brand names are usually a better bet. A lot of cheapies use aluminum wire in the windings instead of copper. Duty cycle is worth checking in your search - just tells you how long you can weld vs cooling time in a 10 minute period. I've never had any trouble with overheating. I usually end up welding for less than a minute, then stopping to turn something around before welding again.
> 
> I'd consider stretching the budget, even if it means delaying your purchase for a month or two. That's easier than trying to sell an inadequate welder so you can get the one you should have in the first place. Keep in mind that fluxcore will get you going right away. Adding gas will cost about your whole budget right now. Definitely check the ads. There are a lot of good welders out there that have never been used much and are now showing up for sale.



+ 1 with what Hawkeye said!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 1, 2013)

Tractor Supply and Home depot have Hobart and Lincoln.  The chinese units do not hold up at all.  The hobart Handler 125 is an excellent machine, is in you available AC power range and can run with or without sheilding gas depending on your polarity.  Imported machines just dont last.  They tend to blow up at the most innoportune times and the shipping back and forth for a warranty replacement is time consuming and costly.  Figure that into the price of an import and they are not really a bargain at all.  I welded daily for a number of years and can tell you a decent machine will make a big difference in your final outcome.  Just remember, you are limited to thin section material and should not attempt to build a trailer that is expected to run up and down the road.  They just do not have the power to properly fuse material thick enough to make a safe trailer. Hope this helps, and if you need help do not hesitate to ask, we will be glad to help you avoid wasting hard earned cash.
Bob


----------



## DMS (Jan 1, 2013)

To do MIG, you're going to have to factor in the tanks too. You can get a small wire feed welder and do fluxcore until you can afford tanks, but don't do it inside, it's WAY too smoky. The smaller Hobart/Lincoln machines are supposedly decent, but new, they will stretch your budget. I think the small Hobart is going to come closest on your price range. If you can find one on CL for less, and it still works, I'd grab it.


----------



## tripletap3 (Jan 1, 2013)

I totally *agree* with everyone so far about buying something better. I know that wasn't what you were looking for in a budget so this is my two cents worth. I am a acomplised mig tig and stick welder and have all the above in Miller equipment that I love. I did a bunch of research because I was looking for a small inexpensive welder that I could run light (023) wire in, ran on 120v and kick around with. 
I found out that MOST of the small off brand and brand name MIG welders are made in China.  
They copy the Tweco torch design and use Tweco consumables.
All the small ones generally are not reapirable and you could almost say disposable if the electronics fail.   
Some have very unstable arcs (like the Lincoln Handy Mig I used to help a friend) that will make them difficult to use for the novice. 
I did allot of research for one and for the money you want to spend I would highly recomend the Eastwood. I have advised 3 people on buying one and they love it. They did a good job designing it and it has very stable arc. Eastwood backs their stuff up well and runs them on sale. Read the reviews on the Eastwood site. also here http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=135654.  If you do decide to cough up some more dough then the Hobart is a good step up. It is a value priced Miller.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 1, 2013)

Hold out for the Hobart 140. If you have a local Northern tool you can catch a special, and if you sign up on the online cataloge they will send you coupons in the mail. If you have a Lowes they carry the Lincoln brand, also a great brand, just a little more expensive. At my local post office the local Lowes puts a 10% off on time use coupon in the address change package. I have also had stores (Lowes, and Northern tool) match the online sale price on the same model if its in stock. Tractor supply had a online only Hobart and cart Package for around $350 about 4 months ago when I was looking for a 110 mig, only problem its online only. I ended up with the Northern tool brand 135, Its ok for the small gauge stuff, but if I could do it over I would hold out for the Hobart, or Lincoln


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 1, 2013)

I picked up my MillerMatic 140 for 3 or 4 hundred (I forget) at a swap meet actually the Florida Flywheelers show. I had to buy a tank which I got very cheap off Craig's list in Florida full too. So watch CL or swap meets. I love my little Miller but would like to upgrade to something a bit more substantial & a tig


----------



## DaveD (Jan 1, 2013)

Be sure if you buy a used tank the gas supplier you use will either exchange your empty for a full one or refill your empty one. Typically it's hard to find a place to refill your specific tank. 

I own my tanks but they actually just get swapped out for full ones when I take them in. Also not all places fill smaller, or bigger for that matter, tanks. A place like Air Gas or National Welders is a lot different from a place like Tractor Supply.


----------

